
Shiohara – Open-Source CMS - alegauss
https://github.com/ShioharaCMS/shiohara
======
luxphl
We've been building a lot of content systems lately and found Wagtail to be
pretty useful ([https://wagtail.io/](https://wagtail.io/)). We build pretty
much everything on Django so it's a natural fit for us.

Understanding the models and the way they show up in the admin takes a bit but
it's pretty smooth after that, and very programmable. And its built-in API
uses DRF, so you can expand on it with that easily. Our frontends are all
React-based and it works out very nicely.

Looking at this I kind of checked out once I saw Java, which I'm not inclined
to deal with these days. To each their own of course.

~~~
herewego
I like this specifically because it’s written in Java. To each their own
indeed.

~~~
luxphl
Completely fair! Just not the right tool for us & our work.

------
tony
I have to chime in, as far as open source projects go, the branding is
fantastic and feels very refreshing.

Go the website and look at [https://shiohara.org/](https://shiohara.org/). Top
right, there are other projects and they have icons like Period Table of
Elements symbols.

Example: [https://github.com/openturing](https://github.com/openturing),
[https://viglet.com/turing](https://viglet.com/turing)

On all the projects, you can bounce straight to the release notes. Well
organized, you can bounce straight into API docs. And a demo:
[https://demo.shiohara.org/welcome](https://demo.shiohara.org/welcome)

Almost feels like Python projects that use Flask-style docs.

Any thing planned to integrate graphql alongside/as an alternative to REST?

~~~
SahAssar
Seems like at least two of the projects are just ideas/placeholders though:

[https://openbanking.net.br/](https://openbanking.net.br/) with empty repo
here: [https://github.com/openbanking-net-br/open-
banking](https://github.com/openbanking-net-br/open-banking)

[https://viglet.com/nakamoto](https://viglet.com/nakamoto) with empty repo
here:
[https://github.com/opennakamoto/nakamoto](https://github.com/opennakamoto/nakamoto)

IMO it'd be better to just not include them in the header if there is no code
or even a TODO list to show yet.

~~~
alegauss
Hi SahAssar,

You are right, I will remove this project from site.

Thanks,

------
Jonnax
So I have bit of a use case of having some sort of cataloguing tool.

Essentially I want to create something that can export a row in a table or a
item in a JSON array. Where I can have a set of enums and fields.

And then view every with an editor but also be able to upload an MP3, have it,
uploaded to backblaze and then the URL put into the field.

I could make some quick web app that does this. But I wonder if a CMS solution
would help there?

~~~
artpar
Hey

You can try out daptin. It is a headless CMS in golang. Except for the "enums"
I think it should be able to help you achieve the flow you described.

Daptin has rclone integrated in it, so it can sync with BlackBlaze.
Essentially you will need to do the following:

1\. Declare one table

2\. Make a asset column in that

3\. Bind that asset column to a cloud storage(blackblaze here)

4\. Daptin will expose assests as urls, but you can choose to write another
action to fetch BlackBlaze url and put it in another column

If this sounds too complicated or docs are not enough (which probably would be
the case) feel free to create an issue on github and ping on slack. I would be
happy to help you out with your first few projects.

[1] [https://github.com/daptin/daptin](https://github.com/daptin/daptin)

------
ARandomerDude
Recommend adding phonetic pronunciation to the README. In practical terms,
being uncertain as to the correct pronunciation is an adoption hurdle.

~~~
numpad0
If it’s like a Japanese word, pronounced “Sheeo Hara” without space. Literal
meaning would be “salt flats” but this pronunciation implies a surname (like
“McNamara” do)

~~~
hnuser123456
Hair-uh or harr-uh or -ah?

~~~
eska
harr-ah. With short As, and a somewhat Spanish R.

------
needle0
Where does the name come from?

~~~
alegauss
It is the name of a great friend named Enrico Shiohara who worked with me at
the Vignette Company. But he was in a plane crash

------
nihil75
Headless-CMS makes this platform obsolete from the get go. The modern approach
of separating responsibilities dictates that a CMS should not handle the
rendering of pages, but rather provide a publishing interface and "content-as-
a-Service" for whatever frontend/edge-device the site is presented on.

~~~
dewey
I'm pretty sure there are cases where people don't want to have the modern
approach and run two services for it. Having a random CMS taking care of these
tasks is good enough for a lot of use cases.

